# Women with tattoos yes or no



## Tab373 (Apr 15, 2013)

Well I have a couple of tattoos on the tops of my arms which the wife doesn't mind but she's never really been interested in having any herself until I saw a pic of Cheryl cole with a tattoo on her neck saying Mrs C I really liked it and even the wife said she quite liked it. Problem is my surname starts with a T so the wife's would read Mrs T which I'm not sure on. Now she say she wouldn't mind a poppy tattoo on her wrist. Quite small but its the name of our youngest daughter so the flower would be good. Whats the forum opinion on tats on women yes or no. By the way the women on LA ink called Cat really does it for me.


----------



## gripitripit (Apr 15, 2013)

My Mrs has 5 small ones and they don't look offensive in the slightest. Tats on a woman can look proper sexy so long as they are of good quality and not crap ones like swallows on boobs etc.


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Apr 15, 2013)

My wife has 4, so I'm in the yes camp.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 15, 2013)

gripitripit said:



			My Mrs has 5 small ones and they don't look offensive in the slightest. Tats on a woman can look proper sexy so long as they are of good quality and not crap ones like swallows on boobs etc.
		
Click to expand...

This. 

My Mrs. has one, "Smile" written on her wrist, which is really tasteful. I wouldn't be against her getting more.


----------



## stevek1969 (Apr 15, 2013)

I've never seen the fascination for them to be honest but each to there own. My niece is covered in them like the Loaded Magazine front cover chicks, she spent nearly 1k last week on some famous artist did a Marilyn Monroe one on her calf.


----------



## richart (Apr 15, 2013)

Not keen, and when the women get old and wrinkly :mmm:


----------



## deanobillquay (Apr 15, 2013)

Not keen on the tramp stamp but otherwise think they look good on some women.

Love and hate on the knuckles is going too far though


----------



## stevie_r (Apr 15, 2013)

richart said:



			Not keen, and when the women get old and wrinkly :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

You trade them in for newer models before that stage


----------



## cookelad (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm in the nope, not for me camp!


----------



## bigslice (Apr 15, 2013)

yes


----------



## richart (Apr 15, 2013)

stevie_r said:



			You trade them in for newer models before that stage 

Click to expand...

 Do you know how expensive that can be.


----------



## Sweep (Apr 15, 2013)

I am in the no camp, but each to their own. I do worry about them going out of fashion and the old and wrinkly thing previously mentioned. It could be one of those "seemed like a good idea at the time"


----------



## stevie_r (Apr 15, 2013)

richart said:



			Do you know how expensive that can be. 

Click to expand...

Indeed yes, cost me a house 
on plus side I got to keep all of my occupational pension and a much more user friendly woman


----------



## Dellboy (Apr 15, 2013)

It's a no from me.


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 15, 2013)

Only if their Sailors.


----------



## mikee247 (Apr 15, 2013)

Yes if tastefully done and not chavy looking!  Can be quite sexy but I prefer them to be discreet and private rather than on a neck, wrist arm etc.. Some women can carry them off and other look like complete tramps. Its your body do as you wish. Ive got 4 of them and dont regret any.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 15, 2013)

Not a good look with a cocktail dress IMO.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 15, 2013)

Not for me. Don't actively dislike a small tasteful ONE but more than that and I just don't like it. That counts for guys as well - my nephews are a delight but covered in the things! I gave my nephew an inspirational quote to help him through his army basic training and he promptly had it tattooed down his side!

"Pain is temporary, quitting is forever"


----------



## forefortheday (Apr 15, 2013)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Not a good look with a cocktail dress IMO.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think it's just showing off your tattoos that should put you off a cocktail dress if I'm honest.

Mrs hasn't got any but her mum and dad have.

Her Dad foolishly once said I'll get one when you do, cue a call on her 50th asking him to pop down to a tattooists!

Best one I've ever seen was on a skinhead, he had EGLAND tattooed on his neck.


----------



## stevie_r (Apr 15, 2013)

forefortheday said:



			I don't think it's just showing off your tattoos that should put you off a cocktail dress if I'm honest.

Mrs hasn't got any but her mum and dad have.

Her Dad foolishly once said I'll get one when you do, cue a call on her 50th asking him to pop down to a tattooists!

Best one I've ever seen was on a skinhead, he had EGLAND tattooed on his neck.
		
Click to expand...

How about the woman who whilst drunk and celebrating the magnificent achievements of Team GB in Athens had a fairly ropey looking portrait done with 'Kelly *Homes*' underneath :rofl:


----------



## forefortheday (Apr 15, 2013)

stevie_r said:



			How about the woman who whilst drunk and celebrating the magnificent achievements of Team GB in Athens had a fairly ropey looking portrait done with 'Kelly *Homes*' underneath :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

There's a Man City fan with a Wayne Rooney tattoo as well. 

Think our Chezza has gone a bit far with that rose one though.


----------



## Darth Fader (Apr 15, 2013)

My wife has one so it yes for me


----------



## gjbike (Apr 15, 2013)

My wifes tattoo Every picture tells a story


----------



## louise_a (Apr 15, 2013)

I dont even like tats on blokes.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 15, 2013)

Absolutely fine if she's a hooker!


If she's a flanker I'm not so sure!


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 15, 2013)

chrisd said:



			Absolutely fine if she's a hooker!
		
Click to expand...

In that case she should try weakening her grip a bit.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 15, 2013)

Not a fan but each to their own


----------



## Carbon (Apr 15, 2013)

its a yes for me, aslong as its not over the top, my better half has a lotus flower on her foot  which she got for her 21st in Dublin.

i personally only have 1 at the moment but am designing my own for my nxt lot.


----------



## rosecott (Apr 15, 2013)

As an elderly widower, she can have the whole of War and Peace tattooed on her if she's available - I like a good read.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 15, 2013)

rosecott said:



			As an elderly widower, she can have the whole of War and Peace tatooed on her if she's available - I like a good read.
		
Click to expand...

You can't always read between the lines.


----------



## One Planer (Apr 15, 2013)

My wife has 4, I don't mind in the slightest.

I think tattoos look good on most women...... So long as its not Jodie Kidd or Charlize Theron


----------



## GB72 (Apr 15, 2013)

Yes for me, my wife has stars tatooed on her foot that looks great. She is designing the next one at the moment.


----------



## jpenno (Apr 15, 2013)

yes for me - piercings too

Even better if they look like Pink ;-)


----------



## Crow (Apr 15, 2013)

No for me.

But then I'm not a fan of tattoos on anyone.


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 15, 2013)

not a fan, me ex had a couple & I didnt like them. I have 2 though so can't really say anything.


----------



## the hammer (Apr 15, 2013)

not for me either,

Poppy ,i think  thats a great name.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Apr 15, 2013)

Yep, as long as kept subtle or fully committed all over. No tramp stamps or dodgy tattoos. My wife got the Chinese for cherish tattooed on her inner ankle, I got the same on my upper arm. Reason being the vicar said your marriage will last as long as you cherish each other.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Apr 15, 2013)

Would you say no?

I know the lad who goes out with this girl too. You should see his tattoos ha ha


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Apr 15, 2013)

I had to show you...

Jay Read he looks like a nutta and can be but he's a sound lad.

I might get him down the course to see how they react ha ha probably have a fit.


----------



## Fader (Apr 15, 2013)

Yea for me. Some can look nicely understated like HID she has small one inside her left wrist looks lovely. 

Others can look sexy, the ex had a lovely spinal piece that looked hot in a backless dress (don't tell HID I said that though). 

Then there is the ones on the breast! They always look crap and tasteless! 

So it depends on the tattoo and the lady in question personally I think Chery Cole has taken it to far with the Rose and the thigh tattoo. 

Mind you I can't say anything I'm into double figures with mine, and have one inside my lower lip that was a strange idea that one! Currently working on deaigns for a sleeve to. I'll stop one day I suppose. 

Then there is piercings now they can look good!


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 15, 2013)

Fader said:



			Yea for me. Some can look nicely understated like HID she has small one inside her left wrist looks lovely. 

Others can look sexy, the ex had a lovely spinal piece that looked hot in a backless dress (don't tell HID I said that though). 

Then there is the ones on the breast! They always look crap and tasteless! 

So it depends on the tattoo and the lady in question personally I think Chery Cole has taken it to far with the Rose and the thigh tattoo. 

Mind you I can't say anything I'm into double figures with mine, and have one inside my lower lip that was a strange idea that one! Currently working on deaigns for a sleeve to. I'll stop one day I suppose. 

Then there is piercings now they can look good!
		
Click to expand...

Time and gravity WILL tell.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Apr 15, 2013)

My brothers pretty much covered too (he does own a tattoo shop though) but I've only got a back piece, the shop is constantly full and most of them women too.

My bros shop is very classy though for a tattoo studio check out the studio pics below...

http://www.vividinksutton.co.uk/the-studio


----------



## Fader (Apr 15, 2013)

williamalex1 said:



			Time and gravity WILL tell.
		
Click to expand...

Who cares about time and gravity life's to short to live in fear of thinking "oh hang on one day I'm going to be old". Live each day as it should be to the full and if that means making some bad choices as long as they don't hurt anyone then all you've done is made a decision you can learn from. Plus tattoos can easily be covered by clothing as you get older.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 15, 2013)

Fader said:



			Who cares about time and gravity life's to short to live in fear of thinking "oh hang on one day I'm going to be old". Live each day as it should be to the full and if that means making some bad choices as long as they don't hurt anyone then all you've done is made a decision you can learn from. Plus tattoos can easily be covered by clothing as you get older.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but from a old guy who had a adiddas tattoo years ago , but now it reads aids , not a great look when you go for a pee.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## Captainron (Apr 16, 2013)

I am not a fan of tattoos at all


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 16, 2013)

A big no fom me, especially on women. I just donâ€™t get it, whatâ€™s the appeal of someone scrawling  pictures over your body?

Not classy at all.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 16, 2013)

No.
Piercings are almost as bad.


----------



## JPH (Apr 16, 2013)

A massive yes , the bigger the better


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 16, 2013)

JPH said:



			A massive yes , the bigger the better
		
Click to expand...

The women, or the tattoos?


----------



## One Planer (Apr 16, 2013)

murphthemog said:



			The women, or the tattoos?
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 16, 2013)

A yes from me. I have a couple, and will be getting a couple more this year. It would be hypocritical of me to say otherwise.. They have to be good though. There's nothing worse than cheap, tacky tatts.... On men and women...


----------



## JPH (Apr 16, 2013)

murphthemog said:



			The women, or the tattoos?
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha , I don't mind the larger lady , the girl I used to go with for years was a bit on the large side , I was always looking at skinny girls , my current long term gf is a fighting fit marathon runner , now I'm always looking at chubby girls


----------



## philly169 (Apr 16, 2013)

i dont really care for tattoos, however a small tat on the lower back, otherwise known as a tramp stamp, for some reason i don't mind... lol


----------



## Andy808 (Apr 16, 2013)

My missus has 2 both of which are easily covered. I have just had my first one done and it has healed up really well and looks great.


----------



## mixdupste (Apr 16, 2013)

Tat's on women can look good and classy. Especially flowers! If its something like a chav would get off the local estate where they have a million names of their 90 kids, thats not a good look lol.

My GF doesnt have one as yet and neither do I! she is too scared to get one and I need the money for golf hahah


----------



## Marshy77 (Apr 16, 2013)

williamalex1 said:



			Sorry but from a old guy who had a adiddas tattoo years ago , but now it reads aids , not a great look when you go for a pee.

Click to expand...

Hope they have spell check in the tattooists


----------



## Snelly (Apr 16, 2013)

Tattoos - most of them look awful.    

On blokes, they make you look like a criminal and a bit thick.  On girls, they make you look like a bloke that used to be in the Navy. Or a criminal. And a bit thick. 

And piercings are for the educationally sub-normal.


----------



## SyR (Apr 16, 2013)

My wife has been thinking about getting a tattoo for ages now. Her 30th birthday is next year so she may get one for that. The problem is that she changes her mind all the time about everything so I'm sure she will about her tattoo. I've suggested that she gets a design drawn up now on paper and keeps in filed away for a year. If she still likes it in a year then great otherwise perhaps a tattoo is not the best move for her!


----------



## MetalMickie (Apr 16, 2013)

Each to their own but personally I find them a total turn off.

I have never seen a woman with a tattoo that I could fancy


----------



## scratch (Apr 16, 2013)

Not a very classy look is it?


----------



## User20205 (Apr 16, 2013)

scratch said:



			Not a very classy look is it?
		
Click to expand...

no they are awful, some women look OK with them, but those same women could probably get away with most things 

most look the wrong side of tacky, IMO 

if you need to see some impressive tattoos go to the pool at any Centre Parks


----------



## Jay Gee (Apr 16, 2013)

Ink on a lady, not really my thing. I'm amazed at how popular tattoos have become. They used to be quite alternative/original, but are now mainstream. Even Justin Bieber is tatted up now!


----------



## cookelad (Apr 16, 2013)

Would love to get a Chinese speaker/reader to translate the Chinese writing tattoos knocking round just to see if they actually say what the tattoees think they say!


----------



## JustOne (Apr 16, 2013)

Tattoos on a fat bird always look wrong.

:whoo:


----------



## cookelad (Apr 16, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Tattoos on a fat bird always look wrong.

:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Having the playboy bunny when it should blatantly be "readers wives"?


----------



## stevie_r (Apr 16, 2013)

Jay Gee said:



			Ink on a lady, not really my thing. I'm amazed at how popular tattoos have become. They used to be quite alternative/original, but are now mainstream. *Even Justin Bieber is tatted up now!*

Click to expand...

That's probably one of those transfers out of bubble gum you got as a kid, where you lick your arm and then hold it on.


----------



## Golfmmad (Apr 16, 2013)

[QUOTE

if you need to see some impressive tattoos go to the pool at any Centre Parks [/QUOTE]

I've recently been to Center Parcs - went swimming a few times and didn't notice any. 

Not for me either, and certainly not on a woman - tasteless!


----------



## birdieman (Apr 16, 2013)

Not keen but there are occasional exceptions, like Olga Kurylenko in Hitman. 
No spider webs or barbed wire....ever.


----------

